# لدينا / شاحنات ومعدات ثقيلة للبيع بسعر مميز



## الشاحنة الأولى (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1846 ))

موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 242069 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 455 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 748,863 كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست امامي ، منافيخ خلفى

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية









ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1850 ))

موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 242068 ، الجير بوكس:نصف الى ، القوه : 500 حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه: 575,000 كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست امامي ، منافيخ خلفى

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841 ، كابينه ميجا ))

موديل :2005 ، رقم العرض : 240051 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 411حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه: 700,000كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1841 ، كابينه ميجا ))

موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 236061 ، الجير بوكس:نصف الى ، القوه : 408حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 760,000كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مرسيدس اكسور1843 ))

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 221031 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي 

المسافه المقطوعه: 830,000كم ، القوه :430 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية









​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



 السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض ذات السعر المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950سى ))

موديل :1981 ، رقم العرض :428811 ، عدد ساعات العمل:متوسطة

العرض موجود بجدة حاليا يمكنكم معاينته على الطبيعه

_*السعـــــــــر مغـــــر ى جــــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrxEOPwfZI&feature=youtu.be
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950B )) 

موديل:1987 ، رقم العرض: 249877 ، الحاله: جيده جدا

عــدد سـاعــات العمــــل: 8,564ســاعــــه

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JOLN2k9yuc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك ))

موديل : 2003 ، رقم العرض : 121835 ، المسافه المقطوعه : 639.000 km

 القوه : 400 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز ((شاحنة ايفيكو ، ايروتتكMH 440 ))

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1115033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه459,000كم ، القوه : 349حصان ، وقود ديزل ، المحاور:2

اورو3 ، اول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــر مميــــــــز جـــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة ايفيكو ايروستار440 ))

موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1210029 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي

المسافه المقطوعه: 1.045.770 كم ، القوه : 430 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3

أول تسجيل:مايو2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، انتيردر ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​ــــــــــــ ـ ــــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 )) 

موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 61825 ، جيربوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه : 1.010.000 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للازلاق 

_*السعــــــــر متميـــــز جـــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 410 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 1219021 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 767,000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

اول تسجيل:أغسطس 2002 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

*السعـــــــــــــر مميــــــــــــــز*

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية




http://www.up9or.com/up2/13442065452.jpg[/IMG
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



[COLOR="Red"]السلام عليكم[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Purple"]اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.460 TGA XXL )) [/COLOR]

[COLOR="DarkOrange"]موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1221023 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)، القوه : 466 حصان [/COLOR]

[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]المسافه المقطوعه: 904,245 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 [/COLOR]

[COLOR="DarkRed"]اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2002 ، سوست اماميه، منافيخ خلفيه، مكيف –فرامل مانعه للانزلاق[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Magenta"][U][I][B]السعـــــــر مميــــــــــز[/B][/I][/U][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Red"]يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4[/url][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية[/COLOR]
[IMG]http://www.up9or.com/up2/13442065451.jpg 




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 ))

موديل 2003 ، رقم العرض : 122131 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه : 995830 km ، قود ديزل، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 
 سوست امامي منافيخ خلفي 

_*السعــــــــــــر مميـــــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 18.460 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 119028 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا) ، وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان ، اورو4 ، اول تسجيل:اكتوبر2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



 السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18460 XXL )) 

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1223033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 460 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 917.000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، أول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، اورو3

المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، ريتردر ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18410 )) 

موديل: 2003 ، رقم العرض : 218033 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميـــــــز جــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 19.464 ، تصنيع 1996 ))

رقم العرض : 62124 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 464 حصان ، تسجيل2002

المسافه المقطوعه : 39339 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز
شاحنة مان 18410

موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 718027 ، القوه : 410 حصان
المسافه المقطوعه : 998,000 كم ، جيربوكس : يدوي عصا 

سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc[/url

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض (( شاحنة سكانبا شاص طويل ، طراز Scania 114 380 6x2 ))

موديل 2004 ، رقم العرض : Ref.# 061130 ، مع وايت ماء ، القوة: 517 حصان

المسافة المقطوعة: 998.000 كم ، اول تسجيل: شهر 9 من عام 2004 ، جيربوكس: يدوي 

الوقود : ديزل ، 6x2 ، المحاور: 3 ، يورو 2 ، ريتاردر ، حالة جيدة جداً 

اللون: ازرق ، سوست امامية ، تكييف -سرير - راديو - فرامل مانعة للانزلاق
 كابينة للمسافات الطويلة - مانع ضوضاء - تحكم الضباب - والعديد من المزايا

_* السعر مميز شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/user/h45stars1

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​


----------

